# plant problems



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

my tank is 200-50-50cm
i have a planted tank but have these problems:
for instance,my javamos and heteranthera zosterofolia
are given me problems.
these are my watervalues; ph7,kh7,gh14,no3;25mg/l ,
po4;0.5-1mg/l, i add liquid fertilizer'brand profito'.
light 377w colors 827,840,890 over a period of 12u
with a timeclock.
pressured co2 from the bottle(gas) over the period of 12u light.
my mos doesnt want to grow and my H.Z., well you see
the pictures i've added.
can you tell me whats wrong??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: plantproblems*

How do you add the CO2, and how do you measure how much is in the water? Carbon is the most important of the nutrients that plants use, and with the amount of light you have, you need a good supply to keep up with the plant growth.


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: plantproblems*

hey, co2 is pressurized as said above 
i dont measure it but i have a bubblecounter(not sure if this is good english) 
and i have as much bubbles that i cant tell them.when i add more the co2 doesnt solve anymore in my aquamedic 1000 reactor and my fish are start acting 'unhappy'.i also see the plants perling after a few hours so i think the co2 is ok?surely this cant cause the glassy HZ cant it??


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: plantproblems*

If you get a cheap "drop checker", such as the Red Sea CO2 indicator, and fill it with 4 dKH water, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/37080-kh-standards.html, you can be sure you have about 30 ppm of CO2 in the water - the water will be green then. If you are too low on CO2, or any of the other nutrients, you can get what you are seeing.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: plantproblems*

Hi
High CO2 levels make situation even worse. You have an excellent CO2 reactor Aquamedic 1000 so for your 500 liter / 125 gallon aquarium 2 - 3 bubbles per second is perfectly fine. Inject continuously for 24 hours a day without interruption. You don't need any drop checkers or CO2 testing, it's all product of paranoia. Make sure you have some water surface movement and then aeration is not necessary. 
Don't know about your fertilizer profito, not sure what's in it. We work with fertilizers like PPS-Pro made easily at home. It works very well. 
Not sure what kind of lights you have (MH, T5, &#8230 but 12 hours at 3 Wpg is too much. Shorter lighting period would work better for your plants. I would cut every two weeks one hour, up to about 9 hours a day. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: plantproblems*



Edward said:


> Hi
> High CO2 levels make situation even worse. You have an excellent CO2 reactor Aquamedic 1000 so for your 500 liter / 125 gallon aquarium 2 - 3 bubbles per second is perfectly fine. Inject continuously for 24 hours a day without interruption. You don't need any drop checkers or CO2 testing, it's all product of paranoia. Make sure you have some water surface movement and then aeration is not necessary.
> Don't know about your fertilizer profito, not sure what's in it. We work with fertilizers like PPS-Pro made easily at home. It works very well.
> Not sure what kind of lights you have (MH, T5, &#8230 but 12 hours at 3 Wpg is too much. Shorter lighting period would work better for your plants. I would cut every two weeks one hour, up to about 9 hours a day.
> ...


Fortunately there is room for disagreement on the value of high CO2 levels. This is one time where that room is useful. But, I'm amazed that psychological terminology is believed by anyone to be appropriate in discussing plant nutrients.


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: plantproblems*



Edward said:


> Hi
> High CO2 levels make situation even worse. You have an excellent CO2 reactor Aquamedic 1000 so for your 500 liter / 125 gallon aquarium 2 - 3 bubbles per second is perfectly fine. Inject continuously for 24 hours a day without interruption. You don't need any drop checkers or CO2 testing, it's all product of paranoia. Make sure you have some water surface movement and then aeration is not necessary.
> Don't know about your fertilizer profito, not sure what's in it. We work with fertilizers like PPS-Pro made easily at home. It works very well.
> Not sure what kind of lights you have (MH, T5, &#8230 but 12 hours at 3 Wpg is too much. Shorter lighting period would work better for your plants. I would cut every two weeks one hour, up to about 9 hours a day.
> ...


profito from 'easylife' is a dutch brand,its a all in fertilizer except No3 and Po4.the firm that makes it says that you don't have to add anything else when you add it.

link in dutch
http://www.easylife.nl/nederlands/index.html?id=40

i have t8 lamps in the colorrange philips827(warm);philips 840(cold),sylvania aquastar, the lights are on for 12hours.i changed my light to 292w a few days ago, and now today to 262w.
when this doesnt work i bring back the lightingperiod from 12hours to 10, but i want to be able to look at my aquarium after i have finished work, so the longer the lights are on...


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

If I see well you got some large discolored spot, water fill aera, almost transparent

Seem like phosphorus limitation.

Sometime fast growing plants like Elodea, Egeria develop purplish tips...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: plantproblems*



lacustris said:


> profito from 'easylife' is a dutch brand,its a all in fertilizer except No3 and Po4.the firm that makes it says that you don't have to add anything else when you add it....


 ... and maybe there is life on Mars&#8230; 

Plants will not grow without NO3, PO4 and lots of K.


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

before the plants start melting they look like this


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The holes in the leafs remind me of potassium deficiency.

Is there algae growing on the plants???


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

What I suggest is this:
Use a more coherent fertilizing regime:
PPS pro is a good starting point, this way you will have a reference to work with, brand ferts are sometimes problematic in the sense that you do not know what you add in your tank. So go with PPS pro and see how the tank does then you can fine tune if need arises. Light and CO2 seem to be ok from what you are saying anyway.


----------

